# Felipe II Fat Boy Extra Cigar Review - Good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Solid cigar, burnt well, tasted good, but flattened out at the end and burned too hot.

Read the full review here: Felipe II Fat Boy Extra Cigar Review - Good


----------

